# CNC vadība / mehānika >  Darbs - CNC operators

## adagio4lv

Labdien biedri !Meklēju CNC operatoru (ar programmēšanas iemaņām) darbam ar CNC frēzi un cilvēku darbam ar CNC virpu mašīnbūves uzņēmumam. Kontrolsistēma ir fanuc, un vēlams, lai ir +/- ok zināšanas par M un G komandām. 
Darbiņš atrodas Zemgalē, atalgojums varētu svārstīties 400 - 500 uz rokas (soc.garantijas) , atkarībā no pieredzes/zināšanām. Ja nepieciešams, ar dzīves vietu nodrošinām.


Vai kādam var būt aktuāli?
Vai arī varat kādu parekomendēt.

var man atbildēt arī uz darba epastu - arturs@enjoy24.lv
Visiem jaukas brīvdienas vēlot, Artūrs.

----------

